# Brand new and looking for help in central mass



## MarcusP (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello everyone i am a 24 yr old and i am really interested in picking up a form of martial arts. every since i was a little boy its all i wanted to do now that im older i figured id give it a shot but im not sure how i would go about choosing what i would want to study. i have a strong back ground in boxing so i figured that could help with striking, extremely athletic and light on my feet . im hoping this well help some one point me towards the right direction to go so take a step towards starting. so if anyone knows any places in the central mass area and can tell me i will greatly appreciate it. thank you to anyone that took time out of there day to read this.


----------



## oaktree (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Marcus

When choosing a style try to focus on what your goals are. What appeals to you the most is the idea of throwing,kicking,weapons. Is this a particular philosophy you have such as yield to force or redirect it or being cunning or offense as defense.

Do you want a style that focus on not only defense but sport or one that has very traditional cultural ties.


It is very broad catagory martial arts they are.


----------



## MarcusP (Nov 14, 2010)

oaktree,

i think im leaning more towards one that has very traditional cultural ties, sport sound fun but i think i would rather study something that will have to work hard in to improve my self rather then competing against someone else


----------



## oaktree (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Marcus

Something that has a rich cultural ties and tradition is called a Traditional martial art or TMA.
 Depending on what characteristics in a TMA school could narrow it down even more.
Some styles put more emphasis on particular things.

Judo is known more for its throws then its Atemi or strikes.
Aikido is known for its fluid locks and throws.
Karate is known for its strikes and kicks.

certain kungfu styles are known for their qinna or wrislocks(Eagle claw kungfu)
other kungfu styles are known for their redirection of an opponents energy.(Taijiquan,Baguazhang)

Some Kungfu styles are known use misdirection to confuse the opponent and set up traps up for him to fall into.(Mizongyi,Baguazhang)

My advice is 1. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_martial_arts
You can check out all the different styles there. You can watch some clips of it on youtube.

2.You can go to your nearest book store and look at some books on different styles see which appeals to you.

3.You can look online to see what martial art schools are in your area and stop by and see if it is for you. Usually you can get a free trial lesson.


----------



## MarcusP (Nov 14, 2010)

oaktree,

 Thank you i appreciate everything and i will look in to everything u have mentioned


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 14, 2010)

Everybody should try some iaido sometime in the life. 
http://www.doshikai.org/


----------



## MarcusP (Nov 15, 2010)

if any one has any good informations on any shotokan schools in central ma that would be very helpful, please let me know thank you.


----------



## nitflegal (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry dude, it's been so long since I trained in Shotokan around here I have no idea who around here is any good.  If you don't mind braving the construction on rt2, my wife and I train up at the Winchendon Martial Arts Center and it is excellent training.

Matt


----------



## MarcusP (Nov 23, 2010)

matt thanks for the offer i appreciate it i found a wado ryu school around here thats a couple blocks over from were i live. i took my first class today and really enjoyed it so i think im going to stick with that style for a while and see how it goes thanks for every ones feed back i appreciated you guys taking time to try and help me


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 24, 2010)

Wado is certainly a good choise for someone who is quick and light on their feet. Good luck to you!


----------



## MarcusP (Nov 24, 2010)

thank you cirdan


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 25, 2010)

I am a bit curious how your boxing background will mix with Wado. Let us know how it works out eh?


----------



## billc (Dec 5, 2010)

Marcusp, you might want to look at the fillipino martial arts.  Their empty hand is sometimes called "dirty boxing."  It is more interesting than I had at first thought it would be because I was looking more for the sword aspects of the FMA.  A school that is really good at Pantatukan and Dumog, FMA boxing and grappling may not be easy to find, you might have to try your local FMA types to see what they know.


----------

